# Chinese cocktail tubing insert tool demo



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Cocktail tubing insert tool from fine slingshots Roger










dip ball end with dish cleaner and through the full length of inside of tube










insert to the thin wire toward the tapered the metal tube (this tube will be outside, I used 3060)










slowly and smoothly rub the tubing to metal tube (no pile up or over stretched )


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

the one end is hallow for insert tubing (inner tube)










I used 1745 for inner tube (the tube must whole way in side ) due to the metal tube length the inner tubing must within 7.5 inches in length










marked the outer tube , when the mark passed the edge of the metal tube, pull the thin wire rod backward let inner 1745 met (contacts) with outer 3060 tube.










continue to push out the tube together , the hard part is how to make the inner tube in correct "center "position -I left the tube both end longer.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Cool! thanks for sharing


Thanks Bro,

I also test another style tex large tube connect with 1745 cocktail band SHOT 3/8 SB could also equal to double tapered TBG


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Neat! Thanks for posting.


----------

